# Madison Retriever Club Trial



## dgrall (Jan 18, 2006)

Any news on Madsion?


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

Open callbacks to the water blind starting Sat. am
1,4,5,6,8,11,13,19,20,21,27,28,30,31,32,33,36,38,39,40,42,46,47,50,51
this is info received from a person at trial
trog


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Heard Susan bledsoes dog Honor got 2nd in the open


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Honor and Susan!!*

Was Andy running him? Good on Andy too.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open-

1st- Betsy Aul- Sletten
2nd- Honor Bledsoe - Attar
3rd - Weezer Fekula/Johnson- Voigt
4th- Twister Kampo- Voigt
RJ- Bear Preston- Preston
Jams- Aero Furin, Jessie DeWert, Star Stracka


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Honor Bledsoe, GOOD BOY!!!
His Momma loves him......


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to Go Honor!!!!!! He is making his mommy proud in time for mothers day. Congrats Susan. And Andy too.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Susan and Honor!!

Angie


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

Amateur call backs - last series
4,15,20.21,25,26,28,31,32,33,36,41,43

Qualifying call backs - last series
2,6,7,9,15,17,28,23,25


Both start Sunday morning
trog


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

What was the rotation on that Q? What # are they starting with?


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

Just received a correction to Qual callbacks. This can happen when getting information second hand.
2,6,7,9,15,17,18,25

hope this is correct now

trog


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Dr. Aul, DVM(owner)Paul(handler) and "Betsy" winning the Open.
Sue


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats to Susan and Honor!!


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

Amateur results

Kicker - Powers 1st

Mercy - Stracka - 2nd

Aero - Furin 3rd

Weezer - Fekuila(sp) 4th

trog


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Amateur results
> 
> Kicker - Powers 1st
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all four of the above.

Those are all outstanding animals, very impressive set of placements.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

trog said:


> Amateur results
> 
> Kicker - Powers 1st
> 
> ...


Congrats to Mr. Furin! Qualifies him and Aero for the national am!!!

Congrats to Lydia and Weezer! and Mercy and Kicker!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Michelle Chalupka and her Golden "Dixie" on her "Q" 3rd. place.
Poms Poms fly'n
Sue


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Congrads to Michelle Chalupka and her Golden "Dixie" on her "Q" 3rd. place.
> Poms Poms fly'n
> Sue


OK, I'll have to second that! Big Congrats to a nice team!


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Congrads to Michelle Chalupka and her Golden "Dixie" on her "Q" 3rd. place.
> Poms Poms fly'n
> Sue


Thanks so much Sue! So nice of you to cheer us on!

Dixie Darlin' did her momma proud! 

Gotta give David Ward big thanks for all his "magic" with training Dixie!

Thanks again, Michelle & Dixie


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Bait said:


> OK, I'll have to second that! Big Congrats to a nice team!


Bait and Kate,

U both have been so great! 

Thanks for the kudos!

Michelle & Dixie


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

And she's a poet.;-)
Sue


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Preacher sends a big congrats to his daddy!!! Way to go Kicker!!!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice going Michelle and Dixie./keep 'er rollin'


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations Michelle and Dixie on Qual 3rd!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Judy and Kicker!!! Way to go...........


----------

